# Goods from Dankung!



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

This deserves a mention! Dankung.com, 12days delivery is top notch! 8 days delivery to my door signed with a trackable number! $11 for shipping to my country!

I'm impressed I thought next week my goods would be delivered.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/31619

Bands and slingshots shipped seperately for avoiding custom problems. Not even a cent more! Where are the slingshots you'll say, got to pick them tomorrow at the customs, which kindly asked me if I want it delivered to my nearest post office. They went there for a check!

What can I say, 1745 tubes beats my squares for power. New pouch on the Dankung? They seems different from the one Dankung sent me 3 weeks ago! I like the new ones!

Are amber more powerful than black tubes, answer in a few days!









I have set up my romantic cup with my new bands, I'm still on the 1 for a month slingshot. A week left and I'm sticking to it, I got better with the intuitive, still a lot of work left to master it! How do you aim! I lost my markers and having flyers after 3 weeks only shooting intuitive!







needs to get my markers back as I want to be able to shoot both accurately.

I really need a chrony, can'tget it as the companies selling them are not willing to take the risk to ship them my way! I'll get a plane to get one if I can't get it! LOL

All the best,

JT

p.s 16cm bands drawn 80cm- 8.8kg pull at full draw on the amber

6 1\2" to 31 1\2" 19lb pull


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just did a quick band set with my newly acquired tube! Surprise!!!

The black were much easier on the pull at 500% 6.5kg!

When I took a closer look, tge black tubes were smaller!!!

Did they sent me 1842 instead!?!

Mail sent to dankung.

BTW, how do you differentiate between a 1745 with a 1842?


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

1842 is easier to pull and probably has less power.

And hey, congratz for the new items u have got,, it looks awesome







.

Though, i would never buy any band set from dankung cuz they sell it for like 5$ each, when u can get like 3 meters of 17*45 tube for that price.

But still im happy for u, and it looks really good







.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello AS8man

The bands came with the 3 new slingshots I've ordered. That's my second order with them









Bands and slingshot were shipped seperately at no extra cost.

I'm picking the new slingshots tomorrow. A bat metal, a dankung general standard and a palm hunter. I bought a romantic cup and a Toucan 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been exchanging emails in the last hour with Dankung.com.

They have oficially told me that the Amber and the black tubing I've received are both 1745.

Judge by yourself

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/f9f68

The draw on the black is much less than the amber! I've shot both at 15m, the black lose power but the amber doesn't!!!

Those blacks about the same power than my squares, but the amber aren't, they are more powerful.

I pulled 8 strands of the black trid to pull 8 on the amber! Guess what???


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

One thing to remember is that Dankung gets their products from various sources so the quality can vary a bit from shipment to shipment. They may be buying 1745 but getting something closer to 1842, or the composition could be slightly different.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I just noticed that the hole on the amber was bigger than on the Black.

Anyway, I want a roll of the amber... That's what I told them.

BTW, how long are the shelf life of those chinese tubes? I should not get too much.

I just hit a 'new' can with the amber! First hit at 15ft, the front wall is now touching the back crushing it. The ammo was a piece of rubber eraser!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

What a top class service! Email answered and all doubts cleared.

I'm buying a roll of 2050







( I must control myself) Already put the order.

Slingshot received! Photo later. Confirmed, black palm thunder is smaller than the general original. That bat metal is top notch and like it among the 5 dankung I own. I'm tempted to shoot it, I'm holding back!









Went through my retailer to buy 1000 marbles for $3.50. My romantic cup has some work ahead....

Next on my wish list, Gamekeeper John catapults.

Pfs

and last but not least a *guess slingshot* which I believe is of the most outstanding craftmanship for slingshot shooter to own!

Watch this space.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Shelf life on tubing is pretty high just keep it out of the sun, someplace cool and dry and in a air tight container if you're planning on storing it for long periods.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, Will store it in an airtight container with silical dessicant gel as I do for my squares.

Here's a pic comparison

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/16362

( From left to right) palm hunter, Original General, Bat metal, romantic cup (General II) and an Agile Toucan.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i know no more 1745


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

How and where did you get that great deal on marbles? Where is mru?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Mauritius.

That is cheap, I've opened 2 bags and had only 1 defective. About 15mm in diameter they are. We use to get a 12mm, they were good for small square elastic.

When I've time I'll collect some dense round pebbles that I use to shoot when I was a teenager.

Which reminds me of the hundreds of lead ammo I've casted without a mould.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful place to be.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

How do you make your lead balls w/o a mold?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers,

I use to get scrap lead, hammered the lead and cut them into pieces with a snip.

Chuck all in a can, and heat over a pit fire. take a tuna can pierce the bottom with a 7mm diameter nail, get that over a deep bucket of water. Pour the lead through the can with holes. The molten lead falls through with a tear drop shape and cools down to shape in the water.

Makes tear drop shape lead for hunting partridge. The shape of the lead killed with penetration and impact.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Sorry for getting so far off topic.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

No worries.

It was a pleasure. This brought back some good souvenirs.


----------

